# Newcomer to the site



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

*Newcomer - Philippine information needed*

Hi all,

Am retired living in Ireland and I am considering moving to Phils. I have formed a relationship there and also am sick of the cost and weather in Ireland.
I have been to Phils 4 times. I have checked out the requirements for an SRRV visa. Spoke to Immigration and an agent they referred me to.

I guess my basic questions are?

1. Re the $10,000 I have to deposit in the bank for Srrv visa, I have already opened a bank account there with Bank of Philippines Islands. I understand this $10,000 is usable against condo rental?

2. What information have you re paying tax on my pension in Phils? Currently the Irish Revenue Commissioners deduct tax from my pensions at source. Is there some way to avoid this tax if I move to Phils or worse would I be double taxed?

3. If I paid my pensions directly to BPI bank account, do I pay a tax on that?

4. If I lodged a lump sum over and above the $10,000 in BPI is that taxable in Phils?

5. What is a good and safe place to live outside Manila, preferably near the sea. Any views re condo/apartment lettings in or around the Boracay/Aklan/Bohol areas?

6. What is the Philippine Retirement Authority all about?? Do I need to join this organisation to qualify for retirement visa?

7. Is the retirement visa a permanent visa and is there any yearly fees to be paid to maintain the visa? 

8 My budget pension wise would be about 100,000php a month.


Any help most welcome.

Regards

Pat


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Done that and will hopefull be in touch. Thanks a mill. Good to know there's people out there who will share their knowledge.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice Pension it could go fast though in any of these fancy tourist spots, I call them places to avoid. 

-Not sure anymore I would mess with any Philippine bank, in fact I have had enough of their slow ways of messing with my money PNB, I have heard some information on the China Bank so I still need to research that angle.

-When it comes to income tax I would check with the bank you decided on and see if they report your earnings, if not hey it's your hard-earned money.

-Pensions must work the same as if you were living in Ireland and not working, I'm not familiar with how their tax law works but all you have to do figure out your taxes as if you're not working and see if you have to pay or have them take out the amount every month so you don't have to worry about, if you use Turbo Tax in Ireland than you can do your taxes from here, that's what I do, I use Turbo Tax.

-Yearly ACR card 13a Visa (Married to Philippine lady) payments from the month of Jan-Feb or 60 days from the start of the year are 310 peso's but if you show up in March it's about 4000 peso's per year fine, learned some hard lessons because I don't live anywhere close to Manila and nobody gives out advice freely at Philippine Bureau of Immigration, it's always a mad house, I dread having to redo my card it's agonizing. 

-Working the pension Visa route free's you to be single so that's a might be a positive angle but hard to get away from any lady here if you own a condo, I would take some time and with a companion travel around and see what would work for you, just about every spot has a mall or large grocery store, there are also many peaceful spots, depends on what kind of lifestyle you normally lead, I myself like peaceful so I live deep south into Laguna but if I feel the need for excitement I can always travel 30 minutes to the noise and crowds, I live lake side also I don't live next to the ocean, ocean could be a nice spot, who knows the lake has been good to me along with the many resorts with pools and bbq, slide areas, spa's. When you live out from the city you can so so much more, raise butcher animals grow herbs, tree's, fruit tree's.


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks. Any ideas on good and safe places to live and what's health services and insurance like in Phils? Pat


----------

